# Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art auf diversen wegen



## SinusJayCee (19. September 2021)

Moin zusammen!

Ich komme aus Norddeutschland, war aber dieses Wochenende zwischen Köln und Olpe unterwegs. Dabei bin ich auffallend oft dem Schild "Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art" mit dem Zusatzschild "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" begegnet. Es stand meist an breiten (zweispurigen), gut ausgebauten und teilweise geschotterten Wegen. Manchmal betraf es nur kurze Abschnitte, manchmal verhinderte es die Einfahrt über den Weg in den Wald und südlich der Wiehltalsperre scheinen Radfahrer damit aus einem ganzen, mittelgroßen Waldstück ausgesperrt zu werden.

Bei uns und in anderen Gebieten wo ich bisher war (auch in NRW) steht an sollen Stellen meistens das Schild "Verbot für Kraftfahrzeuge". Ein Verbot für alle Fahrzeuge habe ich als recht unüblich empfunden, zumal es nicht nur einzelne Stellen waren.

Weiß jemand, wie das zustande kommt bzw was der Grund dafür ist? Inwiefern ist das außerdem mit dem LFoG vereinbart?

In NRW gilt ja im Prinzip, dass man auf allen befestigten Wegen fahren darf. Eine Sperrung ist nur bei besonderen Gründen zulässig (Naturschutz, Gefährdung anderer, unzumutbare Einschränkungen für den Besitz etc.). Das ist für mich hierzu zumindest nicht offensichtlich gegeben.


----------



## RunningPumi (19. September 2021)

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit fast aller Beschilderungen ĺässt sich immer wieder diskutieren. Oder auch nicht. Ergo: Schild beachten, Einschränkungen umsetzen und fortfahren.

Im Bereich der Wiehltalsperre hat dies mit Gewässerschutz zu tun (Trinkwasser).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (19. September 2021)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Über die Sinnhaftigkeit fast aller Beschilderungen ĺässt sich immer wieder diskutieren. Oder auch nicht. Ergo: Schild beachten, Einschränkungen umsetzen und fortfahren.


Nur weil jemand (mutmaßlich der Eigentümer) irgendwelche Schilder aufstellt, heißt noch lange nicht, dass er im Recht ist und das auch darf. Kann natürlich im vorliegenden Fall anders sein, deswegen frage ich 



RunningPumi schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Wiehltalsperre hat dies mit Gewässerschutz zu tun (Trinkwasser).


Das betrifft meines Wissens nach nur das Gebiet unten am Wasser. Dort dürfen auch keine Fußgänger lang. Der fragliche Bereich ist das Waldstück darüber (bzw was davon übrig ist). Dort darf man ja wandern und ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie Fahrräder auf 3m breiten Schotterwegen mehr Schaden anrichten sollen als Wanderer.


----------



## Greatdisaster (19. September 2021)

Die Schilder sind eigentlich nicht legal falls diese den Zugang zu einem Wald beschränken (in NRW), insbesondere wenn es ein Zusatzschild mit "Forstwirtschaft frei" gibt. Das verstößt gegen das Landesforstgesetz und eine Sperrung müsste ansonsten nämlich sonst auch Fußgänger betreffen denn eine Sperrung nur für Radfahrer lässt sich kaum begründen aber ist gefordert.

Das dumme ist nur das selbst illegal aufgestellte Schilder beachtet werden müssen.....

Bei mir gibt es auch reichlich VZ250 und die Schilder müssen wohl billiger gewesen sein als VZ260 oder stammen noch aus dem letzten Krieg...
Ich habe die zuständigen Besitzer (in dem Fall der Landesverband) angeschrieben und nach dem Grund der Sperrung gefragt und ob für diese Sperrung auch die notwendige Genehmigung der Forstbehörde nach §4 vorliegt. Die Antwort war sinngemäß das es alte Schilder sind und die das ändern werden (1 Jahr später ist nichts passiert).

Ich steige ab, habe mich damit in einen Fußgänger verwandelt um dann das Gebiet zu betreten und wenn jemand später fragt dann bin ich von einem naturfesten Weg ohne Beschilderung in den Wald gefahren.


----------



## Ausreissversuch (19. September 2021)

Ich ignoriere diese Schilder i.R., Probleme habe ich deswegen noch nie bekommen. Nur wenn da irgendwo Radfahren/Betreten verboten steht, halte ich mich auch daran. Ich denke, die Schilder stammen aus einer Zeit, da hat man einfach nicht an Radfahrer gedacht (passiert ja heute noch).


----------



## DJTornado (19. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich komme aus Norddeutschland, war aber dieses Wochenende zwischen Köln und Olpe unterwegs. Dabei bin ich auffallend oft dem Schild "Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art" mit dem Zusatzschild "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" begegnet. Es stand meist an breiten (zweispurigen), gut ausgebauten und teilweise geschotterten Wegen. Manchmal betraf es nur kurze Abschnitte, manchmal verhinderte es die Einfahrt über den Weg in den Wald und südlich der Wiehltalsperre scheinen Radfahrer damit aus einem ganzen, mittelgroßen Waldstück ausgesperrt zu werden.
> 
> ...


Heute noch an zwei Stellen in NRW gesehen


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. September 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Die Schilder sind eigentlich nicht legal falls diese den Zugang zu einem Wald beschränken (in NRW), insbesondere wenn es ein Zusatzschild mit "Forstwirtschaft frei" gibt. Das verstößt gegen das Landesforstgesetz und eine Sperrung müsste ansonsten nämlich sonst auch Fußgänger betreffen denn eine Sperrung nur für Radfahrer lässt sich kaum begründen aber ist gefordert.


Genau das hatte ich auch im Sinn. Gerade dort wo ich heute unterwegs war und mir vermehrt Schilder aufgefallen sind, handelt es sich nicht gerade um einen Hotspot für Mountenbiker. (Ich war nur dort unterwegs, weil ich nach den längeren und anspruchsvolleren Touren der beiden Vortage etwas gemäßigteres brauchte  ). Daher kann Überlastung wohl eher nicht der Grund sein. Da die Wege zudem verdammt breit und gut befestigt sind, ziehen auch die üblichen Begründungen nicht (viel zu gefährlich für die armen MTBler; MTBler sind viel zu gefährlich für die armen Wanderer und die armen Wildtiere; MTBler zerstören die arme Natur, usw.).

Gilt deine Aussage nur für Wälder oder allgemein für Naturflächen? Wie ist das z.B. mit breiten, asphaltierten oder geschotterten Wegen zwischen Feldern, die jetzt nicht gerade durch den Vorgarten oder zur Hofeinfahrt des Bauern führen?



Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Das dumme ist nur das selbst illegal aufgestellte Schilder beachtet werden müssen.....


Im Zweifel würde ich die Rechtmäßigkeit des Schilder gerichtlich klären lassen. Aber vermultich muss man dann trotzdem zahlen, weil man ja beim ignorieren des Schildes davon ausgehe musste, dass es legal dort steht.



Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es auch reichlich VZ250 und die Schilder müssen wohl billiger gewesen sein als VZ260 oder stammen noch aus dem letzten Krieg...
> Ich habe die zuständigen Besitzer (in dem Fall der Landesverband) angeschrieben und nach dem Grund der Sperrung gefragt und ob für diese Sperrung auch die notwendige Genehmigung der Forstbehörde nach §4 vorliegt. Die Antwort war sinngemäß das es alte Schilder sind und die das ändern werden (1 Jahr später ist nichts passiert).


Erst einmal löblich, dass du überhaupt eine positive Rückmeldung erhalten hast. Viele Besitzer würden das vermutlich einfach ignorieren. Aber schade, dass dann nichts passiert ist.



Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ich steige ab, habe mich damit in einen Fußgänger verwandelt um dann das Gebiet zu betreten und wenn jemand später fragt dann bin ich von einem naturfesten Weg ohne Beschilderung in den Wald gefahren.


Dafür müsste man sich gut genug dort auskennen, um halbwegs plausibel eine Richtung angeben zu können aus der man kommt 



Ausreissversuch schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere diese Schilder i.R., Probleme habe ich deswegen noch nie bekommen. Nur wenn da irgendwo Radfahren/Betreten verboten steht, halte ich mich auch daran. Ich denke, die Schilder stammen aus einer Zeit, da hat man einfach nicht an Radfahrer gedacht (passiert ja heute noch).


Die Schilder waren größtenteils dem Aussehen nach schon älter. Wenn irgendwo Radfahren/Betreten verboten steht, dann halte ich mich selbstverständlich daran. Am Wochenende bin ich z.B. Schildern begegnet, die Waldabschnitte wegen Aufforstung gesperrt haben, da aber für alle Erholungssuchende. Aber bei einem breiten Forstweg, auf dem Wandern und Forstwirtschaft erlaubt, Radfahren aber verboten sein soll, fehlt mir ein bisschen das Verständnis.



DJTornado schrieb:


> Heute noch an zwei Stellen in NRW gesehen


Ich bin heute mindestens fünf solcher Schilder begegnet und die Tour war nur 35km.


----------



## on any sunday (20. September 2021)

Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeichen-250-vor-waldwegen.874736/, das wer keine Probleme hat, sich welche macht. Der Mensch, der das weiss/rote Schild ohne Einschränkung aufgestellt hat, hat schlicht nicht bedacht, das das auch für Radfahrer gilt.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> MTBler sind viel zu gefährlich für die armen Wanderer..


Stimmt leider sehr oft. Denn MTBer können doch nicht wegen Wanderer bremsen, das würde doch ihren Flow stören.


SinusJayCee schrieb:


> ..MTBler sind viel zu gefährlich für..  ..die armen Wildtiere..


Ja, zumindest die, die nachts im Winter mit Lupine und Co durch den Wald fahren, was laut Waldgesetz verboten ist. Wildtiere sind im Winter auf jede Kalorie angewiesen und können die nicht sinnlos auf der Flucht vor MTBer verbrennen.


SinusJayCee schrieb:


> ..MTBler zerstören die arme Natur..


Naja, aber zumindest die Wanderwege. Kann man sehr gut auf den gängigen Trails in Bad Kreuznach erkennen. Die meisten MTBer können scheinbar nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad bremsen.


----------



## supasini (20. September 2021)

Ich habe gerade mal was recherchiert: Es gibt z.B. die Rechtsauffassung, dass das Durchfahrtsverbot dadurch aufgehoben wird, dass es sich um einen im Radwegenetz ausgewiesenen Radweg handelt (gilt für viele Strecken). Wenn man aus einem Seitenweg in den gesperrten Bereich einfährt gilt das Durchfahrtsverbot auch nicht (Dann am besten schnell das GPS ausschalten und "Akku leer" simulieren )
Und wenn man tatsächlich mal von einem berechtigten Ordnungshüter (Polizei) erwischt wird: das Bußgeld für Radfahrer bei Missachtung von VZ 250 beträgt 15 €. Ein Förster, Waldbauer oder Ränscher kann das aber nicht eintreiben. Insofern: entspannt bleiben.
Falls nicht entspannt: bei der zuständigen Behörde den Aufstellungsbeschluss des konkreten Schildes anfordern, wir haben ja ein Informationsfreiheitsgesetz. Das Schild entfaltet nämlich nur Wirkung, wenn es von befugter Stelle aufgestellt wurde. Also nicht von o.g. Personengruppen


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeichen-250-vor-waldwegen.874736/, das wer keine Probleme hat, sich welche macht. Der Mensch, der das weiss/rote Schild ohne Einschränkung aufgestellt hat, hat schlicht nicht bedacht, das das auch für Radfahrer gilt.


Interessante Diskussion. Ich denke auch, dass da jemand entweder nicht des Denkens nicht mächtig ist oder sich gedacht hat "alles meins, ich verbiete erst einmal was geht".



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Stimmt leider sehr oft. Denn MTBer können doch nicht wegen Wanderer bremsen, das würde doch ihren Flow stören.
> 
> Ja, zumindest die, die nachts im Winter mit Lupine und Co durch den Wald fahren, was laut Waldgesetz verboten ist. Wildtiere sind im Winter auf jede Kalorie angewiesen und können die nicht sinnlos auf der Flucht vor MTBer verbrennen.
> 
> Naja, aber zumindest die Wanderwege. Kann man sehr gut auf den gängigen Trails in Bad Kreuznach erkennen. Die meisten MTBer können scheinbar nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad bremsen.


Auf schmalen Trails oder wenn irgendwas wild durch das Unterholz gepflügt wurde, dann mag das alles zu einem gewissen Grad zutreffen, auf 3m breiten geschlotterten Wegen durch einen lichten Wald wohl eher nicht. Mountainbiker, die zu blöd sind zum Bremsen oder ein blockiertes Hinterrad lustig finden sind noch einmal ein anders Problem 



supasini schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal was recherchiert: Es gibt z.B. die Rechtsauffassung, dass das Durchfahrtsverbot dadurch aufgehoben wird, dass es sich um einen im Radwegenetz ausgewiesenen Radweg handelt (gilt für viele Strecken).


Ah, das ist gut zu wissen. Da scheint ja auch bei der von @on any sunday verlinkten Diskussion der Fall zu sein.



supasini schrieb:


> Wenn man aus einem Seitenweg in den gesperrten Bereich einfährt gilt das Durchfahrtsverbot auch nicht (Dann am besten schnell das GPS ausschalten und "Akku leer" simulieren )


Klar, wenn man kein Schild gesehen hat, dann kann man es auch nicht beachten. Das mit dem GPS habe ich mir auch schon überlegt  Darf die Polizei das eigentlich inspizieren? Bei einem Handy ist das ja nicht erlaubt, wenn kein richterlicher Beschluss oder Gefahr im Verzug vorliegt (dürfte beides hier nicht der Fall sein).



supasini schrieb:


> Und wenn man tatsächlich mal von einem berechtigten Ordnungshüter (Polizei) erwischt wird: das Bußgeld für Radfahrer bei Missachtung von VZ 250 beträgt 15 €. Ein Förster, Waldbauer oder Ränscher kann das aber nicht eintreiben. Insofern: entspannt bleiben.


Auch eine gute Information. 15€ fände ich in der Tat akzeptabel, zumal die Begegnung mit einem Polizisten eher unwahrscheinlich ist und er/sie dann auch Interesse haben muss, das Verbot durchzusetzen. Wenn man direkt neben dem Schild erwischt wird ist das vermutlich eher der Fall, als wenn das irgendwo unterwegs passiert.



supasini schrieb:


> Falls nicht entspannt: bei der zuständigen Behörde den Aufstellungsbeschluss des konkreten Schildes anfordern, wir haben ja ein Informationsfreiheitsgesetz. Das Schild entfaltet nämlich nur Wirkung, wenn es von befugter Stelle aufgestellt wurde. Also nicht von o.g. Personengruppen


Also muss man im Zweifel gar nicht zahlen, wenn es keine Genehmigung gemäß §4 LFoG oder etwas vergleichbares gibt? Interessant 

Klärt leider noch nicht die Frage, wie das mit Feldwegen ist. Ich schaue mal, ob ich etwas herausfinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Klärt leider noch nicht die Frage, wie das mit Feldwegen ist. Ich schaue mal, ob ich etwas herausfinde.


Ich bin kein Jura-Experte, aber nach meiner Einschätzung gilt hier das selbe wie für Waldflächen: Das Betreten von freien Landschaften ist in NRW durch das LNatSchG geregelt. Das liest sich im Prinzip genau so wie das LFoG (Quelle: DIMB):



> § 57 Betretungsbefugnis (zu § 59 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes)
> 
> (1) In der *freien Landschaft ist das Betreten der privaten Wege und Pfade, der Wirtschaftswege sowie der Feldraine, Böschungen, Öd- und Brachflächen und anderer landwirtschaftlich nicht genutzter Flächen zum Zwecke der Erholung auf eigene Gefahr gestattet*, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Kapitels oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Für das Betreten des Waldes gelten die Vorschriften des Forstrechts.
> 
> ...


----------



## bastl-axel (20. September 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> ..Ein Förster, Waldbauer oder Ränscher kann das aber nicht eintreiben..


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher:
Bei  Verstößen gegen die StVO auf Wald- und Feldwegen ist der *zuständige Förster oder Jagdaufseher* dazu berechtigt, diese Ordnungswidrigkeit zu ahnden und die Personalien des Verkehrssünders aufzunehmen. Ein Förster hat in seinem Revier die gleichen Befugnisse, wie die Polizei. 
Und gleich beim Förster bezahlen, ist auch billiger, sonst kommt noch der Verwaltungsaufwand hinzu.
Ein Ranger darf sogar zu Unrecht geparkte Fahrzeuge, wie Wohnmobile aus Naturschutzgebieten abschleppen lassen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Bei Verstößen gegen die StVO auf Wald- und Feldwegen ist der *zuständige Förster oder Jagdaufseher* dazu berechtigt, diese Ordnungswidrigkeit zu ahnden und die Personalien des Verkehrssünders aufzunehmen. Ein Förster hat in seinem Revier die gleichen Befugnisse, wie die Polizei.


Zumindest bezüglich des Försters scheinst du Recht zu haben: https://www.wildtierschuetzer-bw.de/fileadmin/Medien/Jagd-Natur-Wildtierschützer/Downloads/Service_Formulare/Befugnisse_Jäger_Förster.pdf

Demnach haben Förster hoheitliche Befugnisse und damit eine ähnliche Stellung wie Polizei(vollzugs)beamte. Müsste man aber für NRW noch einmal konkret prüfen. Für Jagdpächter (ist das das gleiche wie Jagdaufseher?) gilt das wiederum nicht.



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ein Ranger darf sogar zu Unrecht geparkte Fahrzeuge, wie Wohnmobile aus Naturschutzgebieten abschleppen lassen.


Bei Rangern scheint es noch stärker von lokalen Bestimmungen abzuhängen: https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/immer-besten-nicht-einer-11820177.html
Zu den Rechten können aber auch eingeschränkte hoheitliche Befugnisse gehören.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Demnach haben Förster hoheitliche Befugnisse und damit eine ähnliche Stellung wie Polizei(vollzugs)beamte. Müsste man aber für NRW noch einmal konkret prüfen.


Scheint in NRW auch zuzutreffen (insb. Abs. 4): https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=3830&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=519734


----------



## skaster (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ja, zumindest die, die nachts im Winter mit Lupine und Co durch den Wald fahren, was laut Waldgesetz verboten ist. Wildtiere sind im Winter auf jede Kalorie angewiesen und können die nicht sinnlos auf der Flucht vor MTBer verbrennen.
> 
> ...


Könntest du dazu bitte den § benennen nach dem das Betreten des Waldes nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit explizit verboten ist? 
Oder verfügst du über ein großes Kontigent an gefährlichem Halbwissen?


----------



## bastl-axel (20. September 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Könntest du dazu bitte den § benennen


Ich kenne auch nicht den Paragrafen, der es verbietet, bei Rot über die Kreuzung zu fahren, ist aber trotzdem so.
Aber bitte sehr: 
§ 51 JWMG – Verringerung der Störung und Beunruhigung von Wildtieren
(1) Es ist verboten, Wildtiere unbefugt an ihren Zuflucht-, Nist-, Brut- oder Einständen durch Aufsuchen, Fotografieren, Filmen oder sonstige Handlungen zu stören.
Und das macht ihr, wenn ihr auf euren Trails und nicht auf den offiziellen Wegen fahrt.
(3) Soweit dies zur Verringerung der Beunruhigung von Wildtieren erforderlich ist, kann die untere Jagdbehörde in Notzeiten für bestimmte Gebiete durch Allgemeinverfügung anordnen, dass sich das Recht zum Betreten des Waldes und der offenen Landschaft zum Zwecke der Erholung auf das Betreten von Straßen und Wegen beschränkt und Hunde dabei an der Leine zu führen sind. Widerspruch und Anfechtungsklage gegen die Anordnungen nach Satz 1 haben keine aufschiebende Wirkung. Die Notzeit und die Anordnungen nach Satz 1 sind öffentlich bekanntzugeben. Während der Notzeit ruht die Jagd in den von der Anordnung nach Satz 1 erfassten Gebieten.
(4) Notzeit im Sinne des Gesetzes ist der Zeitraum, in dem besondere Umweltbedingungen zu einer schwerwiegenden Beeinträchtigung des Energiehaushaltes der Wildtiere führen und eine besondere Ruhe und Schonung der Wildtiere erfordern.
Und Notzeit wäre der Winter mit unzureichendem Nahrungsangebot, wo die Wildtiere keine einzige Kalorie durch eine Flucht verbrennen sollten.


skaster schrieb:


> nach dem das Betreten des Waldes nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit explizit verboten ist?


Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Das, was ich explizit gesagt habe, war: "Nachts im Winter, nicht generell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nicht den Paragrafen, der es verbietet, bei Rot über die Kreuzung zu fahren, ist aber trotzdem so.


Ich habe mal das LFoG nach dem Begriff "Nacht" durchsucht mit folgendem Ergebnis:

Weih*nacht*sbaum
*nacht*eiligen
*Nacht*eilen
Auch die Begriffe "Dunkelheit" und "zeitlich" tauchen in dem Zusammenhang nicht auf.

Eine Google-Suche hat auch nichts ergeben. Nur das Sauerland geht in seinen Verhaltensregeln für den Wald darauf ein: https://www.sauerland.com/erleben/wandern/Verhaltensregeln
Dort wird aber lediglich empfohlen, nach Möglichkeit auf den Aufenthalt und den Einsatz von hellem Licht im Wald zu verzichten,


----------



## Deleted 124581 (20. September 2021)

Betreten des Waldes nachts ist doch nicht grundsätzlich verboten?!
Es gibt Empfehlungen bei bestimmten Bedingungen darauf zu verzichten...bei Wild mit Jungen, Waldbrandgefahr,Sturmwarnungen etc...oder sind in solchen Fällen Warnungen gleichzeitig mit Betretungsverboten verbunden?


----------



## bastl-axel (20. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich habe mal das LFoG nach dem Begriff "Nacht" durchsucht mit folgendem Ergebnis:


Wann hast du meinen Betrag# 17 gelesen? Ich habe ihn nämlich noch ergänzt.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Wann hast du meinen Betrag# 17 gelesen? Ich habe ihn nämlich noch ergänzt.


Ah, die Ergänzung hatte ich nicht gesehen. Die hast du wohl mehr oder weniger zum gleichen Zeitpunkt geschrieben, während ich meinen Beitrag verfasst hatte.

Das heißt also, dass es nicht generell verboten ist, aber durch eine Allgemeinverfügung eingeschränkt werden kann. Das erscheint mir sinnvoll.


----------



## dopero (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> § 51 JWMG – Verringerung der Störung und Beunruhigung von Wildtieren
> (1) Es ist verboten, Wildtiere unbefugt an ihren Zuflucht-, Nist-, Brut- oder Einständen durch Aufsuchen, Fotografieren, Filmen oder sonstige Handlungen zu stören.


Wenn man sich auf Wegen bewegt, ist man befugt.



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Und das macht ihr, wenn ihr auf euren Trails und nicht auf den offiziellen Wegen fahrt.


Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. September 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> ..Verstehe ich nicht.


Du fährst mit deinem MTB also nur auf offiziellen Wegen? Also ich nicht.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Du fährst mit deinem MTB also nur auf offiziellen Wegen? Also ich nicht.


In der Diskussion geht es nur um das Radfahrverbot auf offiziellen Wegen, die zudem auch noch sehr breit (zweispurig) und gut befestigt sind.

Bei schmalen Wegen und wild durch den Hang gepflügten Trails kann ich die Sperrung mit der Begründung der Gefährdung anderer, sich selbst, der Natur und der Wildtiere nachvollziehen. (Was nicht heißt, dass ich dem immer zustimme und die teilweise mangelnde Kompromissbereitschaft befürworte.)

Aber wie bereits geschrieben greifen diese Begründungen für die diskutierten Wege nicht. Ich wage z.B. zu bezweifeln, dass ein breiter, geschotterter Weg einen Zuflucht-, Nist-, Brut- oder Einstand für Wildtiere darstellt. Falls dem doch so wäre, müsste hier auch Wandern verboten sein, da sich §51 Abs. 1 JWMG nicht nur auf Radfahrer sondern auf alle Waldbesucher bezieht. Das gilt übrigens auch für Abs. 2 und 3.


----------



## skaster (20. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nicht den Paragrafen, der es verbietet, bei Rot über die Kreuzung zu fahren, ist aber trotzdem so.
> Aber bitte sehr:
> § 51 JWMG – Verringerung der Störung und Beunruhigung von Wildtieren
> (1) Es ist verboten, Wildtiere unbefugt an ihren Zuflucht-, Nist-, Brut- oder Einständen durch Aufsuchen, Fotografieren, Filmen oder sonstige Handlungen zu stören.
> ...


§37 StVO verbietet dir bei Rot zu fahren. Du siehst, es ist kein Problem einen vorhandenen Paragrafen zu benennen.

Jetzt noch mal. Welcher Paragraf des LForstG NRW, oder des Bundeswaldgesetzes verbietet das betreten eines Waldgebietes nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit? 
Der Hinweis "im Winter" spielt hier auch keine Rolle, sonst nenne den Paragrafen der es im Winter verbietet.
Es gibt keinen solchen Paragrafen, weder für den Winter, noch für die Brut- und Setzzeit. Es gibt dort aber die Möglichkeit nach Notwendigkeit bestimmte Bereiche für bestimmte Zeiten für Nutzer zu sperren §14 BWaldG, dies bezieht sich aber auf alle Nutzer, nicht nur die Radfahrer. Einen Weiteren im Jagdgesetz hast du zitiert, auch wenn der aus BW ist, es wird sich in NRW ein ähnlicher Passus finden. Auch hier steht nirgends dass dieser Paragraf grundsätzlich gültig ist, sondern nur auf Anordnung und in bestimmten Gebieten. Und es hat auch keiner von der Benutzung illegaler Wege gesprochen, sondern von Wegen die für mehrspurige Fahrzeuge angelegt wurden.

Und solange es das Wild anscheinend nicht stört wenn der Jagdausübende in der Dunkelheit mit seinem Landrover mit Licht durch den Wald fährt, oder der holländische Holztransporteur mit seinem 40-Tonner, wird es das Wild auch nicht stören wenn ich dies mit dem Rad tue. Und wenn du nun sagst dass könne man nicht vergleichen gebe ich dir Recht, ein Rad stört definitiv weniger als ein dieselbetriebener LKW.

Und nur am Rande, eine Wildrückzugszone ist genau so lange eine solche, bis dort die Baumernte startet. Anschließend werden diese Zonen gerne gegen das bis dahin so gefährdete Wild eingezäunt um die neu gesetzten Pflanzen zu schützen. Ja wohin soll sich das Wild denn nun zurückziehen?
Nur um dies klar zu stellen, ich respektiere diese Zonen. Aber grundsätzlich im Winter nicht mit Licht durch den Wald zu fahren? Nö. Halt auf gestatteten Wegen und nicht abseits, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst.


----------



## just-my-fun (21. September 2021)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, da ich mich zum Thema Betretungsrecht explizit für NRW schlau gemacht hatte, als es meinen Hund noch gab:

Es gibt ein Betretungsrecht des Waldes, dieses unterscheidet aber zwischen Betreten und Befahren.

Das Betretungsrecht bezieht sich nicht nur auf die Wege, sondern auf den Wald generell. Grundsätzlich ist es erlaubt, zu Fuß auch abseits der Wege im Wald unterwegs zu sein, also 'zwischen den Bäumen, quer Beet'! Dies gilt nicht für Nationalparks und als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesene Flächen, ebenso nicht für Dickungen und Schonungen, diese Bereiche dürfen nicht betreten werden.

Das Befahren (auch mit Fahrrädern, Rollstühlen, etc.) widerum ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet, welche hierfür geeignet sind. Leider gibt es keine einheitliche Definition, was mit geeignet gemeint ist, auch hierzu auffindbare Gerichtsurteile nennen mal nur die 'Waldautobahn' als geeignet, andere nennen auch 'Pfade, welche aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit geeignet sind', als geeignet.

Daß das Betreten des Waldes nachts/bei Dunkelheit generell verboten ist, konnte ich bisher nirgendwo finden, im Landesforstgesetz steht es jedenfalls nicht. Die Möglichkeit, das Betretungsrecht einzuschränken gibt es, dies muß jedoch genehmigt werden. Ohne Genehmigung ist eine Sperrung unzulässig.

Wer sich damit eingehender befassen möchte: Einfach mal bei Google 'Landesforstgesetzt NRW' eingeben, oder - wenn die Links funktionieren, diese Paragraphen

§ 2 (Fn 42) Betreten des Waldes (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
§ 3 (Fn 40) Betretungsverbote (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
§ 4 (Fn 4) Sperren von Waldflächen (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
§ 5 Zeitweilige Beschränkung des Betretungsrechtes (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
nachlesen. Achtung: Gilt nur für NRW, andere Bundesländer können andere Regelungen haben.

Unabhängig von der rechtlichen Lage:
Rücksicht, Vorsicht und der Gebrauch des Dings zwischen den Ohren (Gehirn) helfen! Ich bin selber, weil's halt in der dunklen Jahreszeit aufgrund der Arbeit anders nicht geht, auch zwischendurch im Dustern im Wald unterwegs. Wenn man sich dann auf den Wegen, und hier als Kompromiß tatsächlich auf den Hauptwegen und mit angepaßter Geschwindigkeit, aufhält, sagt keiner was. Zumindest ich bin bisher von den hiesigen Jagdpächtern noch nicht negativ angesprochen worden: Man grüßt sich und gut ist.


----------



## SinusJayCee (22. September 2021)

Danke für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen! Das deckt sich soweit alles mit meinen Erkenntnissen.



just-my-fun schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, das Betretungsrecht einzuschränken gibt es, dies muß jedoch genehmigt werden. Ohne Genehmigung ist eine Sperrung unzulässig.


Im Bezug auf das initiale Problem wäre hier interessant zu wissen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen eine Genehmigung erteilt werden kann, insb. wenn eine Einschränkung nicht das Betreten im Allgemeinen sondern nur das Befahren betrifft.

§4 Abs. 2 LFoG sagt dazu:


> (2) Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen, wenn die Waldfläche nur für eine bestimmte Frist gesperrt werden soll und die Sperrung aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Waldbewirtschaftung, der Wildhege oder der Jagdausübung erforderlich ist. Die Genehmigung kann widerrufen oder eingeschränkt werden, soweit ihre Voraussetzungen entfallen sind.


Da wird aber nicht erläutert, was "wichtige Gründe" sind und ob diese auch nur Radfahrer betreffen können.



just-my-fun schrieb:


> Achtung: Gilt nur für NRW, andere Bundesländer können andere Regelungen haben.


Für Niedersachsen weiß ich, dass da der Wortlaut anders ist, aber im Prinzip das gleiche gilt. Eine Besonderheit ist hier, dass auf die Definition eines Weges eingegangen wird (§25, Abs. 1 NWaldLG):


> (1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (22. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> In NRW gilt ja im Prinzip, dass man auf allen befestigten Wegen fahren darf. Eine Sperrung ist nur bei besonderen Gründen zulässig (Naturschutz, Gefährdung anderer, unzumutbare Einschränkungen für den Besitz etc.). Das ist für mich hierzu zumindest nicht offensichtlich gegeben.


Nicht ganz richtig in NRW gilt auf allen *festen *Wegen.


----------



## Black-Under (22. September 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Das dumme ist nur das selbst illegal aufgestellte Schilder beachtet werden müssen.....


Nein da ist die Rechtsprechung eindeutig. 
Nicht offizielle Schilder müssen nicht beachtet werden. Im Gegenteil können sogar hohe Strafen bzw. Schadensersatzforderungen auf diejenigen welche solche Schilder aufstellen zu kommen. 
Da gab es mal einen Fall wo jemand einen Unfall gebaut hat und angab dass er durch das falsche Schild irritiert war.


----------



## Black-Under (22. September 2021)

just-my-fun schrieb:


> Das Befahren (auch mit Fahrrädern, Rollstühlen, etc.) widerum ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet, welche hierfür geeignet sind. Leider gibt es keine einheitliche Definition, was mit geeignet gemeint ist, auch hierzu auffindbare Gerichtsurteile nennen mal nur die 'Waldautobahn' als geeignet, andere nennen auch 'Pfade, welche aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit geeignet sind', als geeignet.


Nicht ganz korrekt:

Landesforstgesetz - LFoG NRW

§ 2 (Fn 42)
Betreten des Waldes
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht insbesondere im Hinblick auf natur- und waldtypische Gefahren auf eigene Gefahr. Zu den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zählen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden und toten Bäumen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natürlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen oder aus der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen.

(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und *festen* Wegen.


Und was "fest" ist, hat ein Gericht auch schon interpretiert und war der Meinung, dass es nicht davon abhängt wie breit ein Weg ist oder von wem der Weg geschaffen wurde, ausdrücklich wurde erwähnt dass das Gesetz nicht von *befestigt *ausgeht.


----------



## SinusJayCee (22. September 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig in NRW gilt auf allen *festen *Wegen.





Black-Under schrieb:


> Und was "fest" ist, hat ein Gericht auch schon interpretiert und war der Meinung, dass es nicht davon abhängt wie breit ein Weg ist oder von wem der Weg geschaffen wurde, ausdrücklich wurde erwähnt dass das Gesetz nicht von *befestigt *ausgeht.


Magst du uns aufklären, was die Interpretation von "fest" in Augen des Gerichtes ist?


----------



## Black-Under (22. September 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Magst du uns aufklären, was die Interpretation von "fest" in Augen des Gerichtes ist?


*VG Köln, Urteil vom 02.12.2008, 14 K 5008/07 (Fester Weg)*

„”Feste” Wege i.S.d. § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise künstlich befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite für den Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender – etwa von Wanderern – führen kann.”

„Diese Auslegung des Begriffs des “festen” Weges folgt zunächst aus dem Wortlaut des § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW. Diese Bestimmung verwendet nicht den Begrif des “befestigten” Weges. Damit bringt das Gesetz erkennbar zum Ausdruck, dass die Nutzung durch Radfahrer nicht nur auf künstlich angelegte und damit “befestigte” Wege beschränkt sein, sondern sich auch auf naturbelassene Wege mit festem Untergrund erstrecken soll.”

Natürlich läßt das auch wieder Definitionsspielraum zu.
Was ist hinsichtlich Breite geeignet? (da hatte ich mich oben vertan) Nach meiner Definition würde geeignet heißen je schmaler desto geeigneter.


----------



## SinusJayCee (22. September 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> *VG Köln, Urteil vom 02.12.2008, 14 K 5008/07 (Fester Weg)*
> 
> „”Feste” Wege i.S.d. § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise künstlich befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite für den Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender – etwa von Wanderern – führen kann.”
> 
> „Diese Auslegung des Begriffs des “festen” Weges folgt zunächst aus dem Wortlaut des § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW. Diese Bestimmung verwendet nicht den Begrif des “befestigten” Weges. Damit bringt das Gesetz erkennbar zum Ausdruck, dass die Nutzung durch Radfahrer nicht nur auf künstlich angelegte und damit “befestigte” Wege beschränkt sein, sondern sich auch auf naturbelassene Wege mit festem Untergrund erstrecken soll.”


Danke! Ich habe bei DIMB auch noch ein anderes Urteil gefunden:



> *VG Münster, Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02 (Wegedefinition)*
> 
> „Ein Weg i. S. d. § 49 Abs. 1 LG liegt vor, wenn er den Erholungssuchenden von einem Ziel zu einem oder mehreren anderen in der freien Landschaft führt und von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit das Begehen oder das Befahren mit Fahrrädern oder Krankenfahrstühlen ermöglicht.” (Orientierungsatz)
> 
> „Auch an den Begriff des Weges sind vor dem Hintergrund der mit dem Landschaftsgesetz verfolgten Ziele geringe Anforderungen zu stellen. …… Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie die Verbindung historisch entstanden ist und mit wessen Mitteln sie errichtet und unterhalten wird.”



Beides dürfte auf die hier in Frage stehenden Wege zutreffen, da diese einen Untergrund (Schotter) haben, der zum Radfahren geeignet ist, und sogar künstlich geschaffen wurden.



Black-Under schrieb:


> Natürlich läßt das auch wieder Definitionsspielraum zu.
> Was ist hinsichtlich Breite geeignet? (da hatte ich mich oben vertan) Nach meiner Definition würde geeignet heißen je schmaler desto geeigneter.


Das würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Black-Under (22. September 2021)

Wir brauchen unbedingt mal einen Richter in so einem Fall der leidenschaftlicher MTBler ist.


----------



## dopero (22. September 2021)

> VG Köln, Urteil vom 02.12.2008, 14 K 5008/07 (Fester Weg).
> 
> *Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender – etwa von Wanderern – führen kann.*


Euch ist aber schon klar, wie wenig geeignete Wege nach diesem Absatz übrig bleiben würden?
Wegen der letzten beiden Wörter „führen kann“ wahrscheinlich quasi gar keine.
Und als Kriterium für die Eignung zu definieren, ob sich einseitig eine bestimmte Gruppe Erholungsuchender gestört fühlt, ist voll daneben und imho aus Gründen der Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht möglich.


----------



## SinusJayCee (23. September 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar, wie wenig geeignete Wege nach diesem Absatz übrig bleiben würden?
> Wegen der letzten beiden Wörter „führen kann“ wahrscheinlich quasi gar keine.
> Und als Kriterium für die Eignung zu definieren, ob sich einseitig eine bestimmte Gruppe Erholungsuchender gestört fühlt, ist voll daneben und imho aus Gründen der Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht möglich.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich finde durch Wanderer kann es zur Störung anderer Erholungsuchender (Mountainbiker) kommen. Die müssen dann nämlich abbremsen und der Flow wird gestört. Deswegen sollte Wandern verboten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (25. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest die, die nachts im Winter mit Lupine und Co durch den Wald fahren, was laut Waldgesetz verboten ist. Wildtiere sind im Winter auf jede Kalorie angewiesen und können die nicht sinnlos auf der Flucht vor MTBer verbrennen.


Es ist definitiv nicht verboten mit einem mobilen Flakscheinwerfer nachts durch den Wald zu brettern solange Dein Fahrzeug als Fahrrad oder Krankenfahrstuhl klassifiziert wird. (in NRW)
Wenn Du jedoch ein Jäger bist, dann geht auch die G-Klasse mit LED Matrix Licht oder ein entmilitarisierter Leopard 2 mit Leuchtmitteln um das Kampffeld zu beleuchten.

Die Jäger mögen es allerdings nicht wenn Du in der Dämmerung im Wald unterwegs bist weil man damit das Wild verscheucht was die ungestört abballern wollen weil es ja zu viele Wildtiere im Wald gibt.

Man kann auch grob sagen das man als Radfahrer das gleiche darf was auch ein Wanderer darf. (in NRW!)
Das verlassen der naturfesten Wege ist allerdings nicht erlaubt außer man ist am Pilze sammeln.

Generell sollte man jedoch im zweifel immer Rücksichtsvoll handeln, insbesondere auch gegenüber Wanderern !


----------



## SinusJayCee (27. September 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> [...] mobilen Flakscheinwerfer [...]


Den habe ich nur in der Stadt am Rad, damit ich nicht von Autofahrern übersehen werde


----------

